# Netherworld 2009



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Just went to Netherworld in Norcross, Georgia tonight for the first time. Did both attractions (Blood Night and Zombie Rampage).

Waiting in line was actually fun; the parking lot was amply supplied with actors in detailed, interesting costumes, scaring folks and interacting with people in line. They were really good at it.

Inside, it was mostly dark. So it was difficult to see but there was careful attention to detail. I really want to know who did their Necronomicon pages because no two of them looked alike, and there were a bunch of them. The only time you could walk five feet without encountering some interesting new thing was when you were negotiating some blind corridors. There was one short vortex tunnel and two long ones and they were all VERY effective. Walls, ceilings, and even the floors varied with the area you were in. Statues were well shaped, well aged, and well placed. Angle, perspective, timing, they thought of it all. And though I want to spend hours studying the place, the dark really set the mood, because when you did see something, it was awesome.

Can't comment much on costumes inside because I couldn't see many of them! It really was dark. But in places they were as lifelike as could be. The actors are excellent at what they do; I'd see them coming sometimes and still they'd get me. Other times it was like, "is that a prop or an actor? It's an actor. No, a prop. A prop, right?" BOO! Hell no, it was an actor, they got me again.

The major attraction this year was Blood Night, a vampire theme that was consistent throughout the haunt, and plenty diverse also. The largest animated props that can be found anywhere are there in full glory, and not just one or two of them. And a ton of actors. If you are one who likes his vampires scary and bloodthirsty vs. sparkly and foppish, go to Netherworld.

The only thing that bothered me was that it seemed like I was constantly waiting on the group in front of me to move along. Maybe I should have hung back a bit and studied the environment while they plodded ahead. But it was fun to watch their kids jump and stuff.

Zombie Rampage was short but fun.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

how far away is that from atl ? I'll be in ATL next week for work training... maybe they'll still be open?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I have only been able to see netherworld on the internets. They have great makeup and props. I hope to go sometime.


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

Netherworld was great this year. We went opening weekend and were able to see quite a bit since it wasn't overly crowded and we could take our time and not worry about slowing down a group behind us. Some of the little details really make it great, like the different textured floors from carpeing to loose wobbly cobblestone and the stary sky (inside a warehouse).
I agree that the que line is one of the best parts. Watching the sliders work thier magic and getting to see the reactions of the victims is great.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

nickG, it will take you at most half an hour. May as well call it Atlanta. You can't not go, if you'll be here anyway. It was my first time going but I'll be back.


----------

